# Emergency cloth diapers or free no sew cloth diapers!



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

This has been around for awhile. and I have done it. But as I was looking at a newer post on this, it occurred to me to share this with you guys, for whom cloth diapering is not on your everyday radar. Basically you take a tshirt and fold it to use it as a cloth diaper. You can also fold another tshirt or a towel to make it more absorbant. It could be useful info for a zombie apocalypse or just having a baby visiting and running out of disposables. Here's the link: http://crunchyviking.blogspot.de/2011/09/ultimate-no-sew-t-shirt-diaper.html


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, and if you are using a tshirt for cloth diapering, don't use fabric softeners on it, it makes it less absorbant!


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, that was pretty cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, now, that was a cool idea. You can even use the old, holey t-shirts for that - a great use for them.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Great idea !!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, guess I'll be saving all those "at one time white" t-shirts of Dh's!! Even a stash of 4 of those could make a difference. Will have to print, so when my kids are older they will have the info....then they can toss a few t-shirts in their BOB's once I have grandbabies (which are still a LONG ways off - kids are 10 & 14)


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Clever, Thanks for sharing that. 

I have grocery bags I made out of old Tee Shirts, they really come in handy and DS wears pretty much nothing but Tee's so I doubt I will run out anytime soon.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Very cool. I don't like those Snappi casters much though. We use these www.boingobaby.com and they have the added benefit of being able to use them to fasten ace bandages too!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I had DD grab one of her baby dolls and I showed them how to do it. They though it was cool....till they started thinking about what a real baby would have been doing to their t-shirts, LOL. Glad real diapers are still to "yucky" to want to deal with/think about it...


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not thinking that you want to use a tshirt you want to wear again! :nono:

Also, it seems to me, that in a pinch, a folded t shirt would make a good postpartum/menstrual pad if you were in a pinch. Although you probably would want a smaller tshirt or to cut it down if you were using it for a cycle. But I do know a lot of my cloth diapering friends who use infant and preemie prefolds for postpartum pads.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

IMHO, flannel receiving blankets make the best cloth diapers. They dry fast when hung on the line, and can be easily "doubled" for night time or heavy wetter's. I think the combination of the t shirt and lined with the receiving blanket would be especially good for bigger kids, and in an emergency, is better than sacrificing a dish towel, which I have done before.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree on the flannel receiving blankets as diapers being awesome. But at the same time, not everyone has cloth blankets lying around. Pretty much everyone has tshirts.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

wagvan said:


> I agree on the flannel receiving blankets as diapers being awesome. But at the same time, not everyone has cloth blankets lying around. Pretty much everyone has tshirts.


Sorry, I guess I thought if you EVER had a baby, you'd have flannel receiving blankets lying around...I still have my 36 yr old ds blankets, and my 27 yr old ds, and my 15 yr old ds, and my 14 yr old dd, not to mention our 4 yr old dd, and our 2 1/2 yr old ds. Even with giving most of them away, I still have several from each child around here. For awhile, I thought they were reproducing themselves!  

btw, I only have 3 t shirts, and I'm not letting anybody pee on them, at least not on purpose!


----------

